# Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!



## Chris78 (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab schon viel hier über die gescheiterten Versuche gelesen, sich GuFis selber herzustellen, aber das hat mich als Unerschrockenen nicht davon abhalten können, doch einige eigene Versuche zu starten!

In Ami-Land scheint es echt gang und gebe zu sein, sich seine eigenen GuFis zu gießen und wenn man mal auf englisch googelt kommt man da schnell zu einigen Seiten, wo man "Liquid Plastic", "Softener" und "Hardener" kaufen kann. Ebenso die "Molds" also die Gießformen. Leider alles ziemlich teuer (1/2 Liter Plastic ca.8$) und nach Deutschland wohl noch nicht rübergeschwappt...

Ok, nun zurück zu den steinzeitlichen Versuchen eines Deutschen - von mir!!  

Also erstmal hab ich zwei große GuFis genommen und mit Gips eine Form erstellt. Dazu habe ich in einen Deckel eines Schuhkartons ca. 2cm hoch Gips gegossen, die Gufis mit der Seite auf die Gipsoberfläche gelegt und so weit ein gedrückt, dass sie ca. halb ein getaucht waren.
Das hab ich dann erstmal so fest werden lassen. Die trockene Oberfläche hab ich dann ordentlich und lückenlos eingefettet (Melkfett) und dann eine zweite Schicht Gips darübergegossen. Das Fett verhindert, dass sich die Gipsschichten verbinden und so erhalte ich nachher zwei separate Teile. Ganz schön schlau, wah?! #6

So, damit war der angenehme Teil erledigt und die Sisyphos-Arbeit ging los: die Suche nach einem geeigneten Kunststoff...

Zu erst hab ich da an Silikon gedacht, doch Silikon braucht sehr lange zum aushärten (alle 24h 2mm) und das Endergebnis war dann irgendwie ziemlich hart. Ok, man kann am Schwanzstiel etwas Material wegschneiden, dann wackelt der Schwanz ganz schön... so 100%ig zufrieden bin ich damit allerdings nicht... vor allem riecht das Silikon auch noch ziemlich lange... mal sehen, ob's die Fische stört...

Gibt es denn noch spezielles weicheres Silikon? Weiß da jemand was?

Ok, Alternative 2 wäre: alte Gufis einschmelzen und in die Form gießen. Tja, leider verfüge ich über keine verschlissenen GuFis, denn die meisten dürften längst irgendwo tief unten im Rhein liegen... 
Gibt's denn irgendwas, was noch aus diesem Material sein könnte und billig zu kaufen ist?! Spielbälle oder irgendwas in der Art?! Ich glaube nichts ist sooo weich wie Gummiköder...

Überlegung 3:
Es gibt doch flüssiges Latex! Damit basteln so Live-Rollenspieler ihre Schwerter und so! Leider kann man Latex nur schichtweise auftragen und muß es dann immer wieder trocknen lassen. Zum direkten Gießen von GuFis also eher ungeeignet...

Idee 4:
Dann hab ich mir beim Nachdenken eine Tüte Gummibärchen reingehauen und kam dabei auf die Idee, mal Gelatine zu besorgen! Ich hab also ein Päckchen Gelatine (9g) in ca. 70ml Wasser angerührt, kurz quellen lassen und dann erwärmt, bis sich die Gelatine aufgelöst hat. Dann ab in die Form damit! Leider lief ziemlich viel an den Seiten der Form heraus, da muß ich die Form wohl noch optimieren/abdichten... aber die GuFis, die ich nach einer Nacht im Kühlschrank entnehmen konnte, fühlten sich richtig gut an!! Jetzt noch etwas Glitter und Lebensmittelfarbe und der perfekte biologisch abbaubare Köder wäre geschaffen! Aber leider reißt die Gelatine beim Aufziehen auf den Jighaken sehr leicht ein... #c
Ein Ausweg wäre vielleicht, den Jighaken direkt mit einzugießen! Das dürfte ganz gut halten... (bestimmt so 10-20 Würfe! )

Vielleicht könnte man den Fisch noch mit einem Latexanstrich in eine festere Hülle packen oder so?! Oder ihn kurz gummi-beschichten?!

Oder hätte jemand eine Idee, durch welche Zusätze man die Gelatine zäher und reißfester machen könnte?!

Ich hab jedenfalls nach weiteren Zutaten gesucht und hab im Internet folgende Seite gefunden: www.fslures.com
Die stellen da tatsächlich GuFis her, die 100% biologisch abbaubar sind! Sie bestehen quasi zu 100% aus Protein, also wahrscheinlich auch nur Gelatine oder so und sind mithilfe von etwas Salz haltbar gemacht. Es geht also irgendwie... Auf deren Seiten sieht man auch, was mit ihren Ködern passiert, wenn man einen Hänger hat und sie auf dem Grund liegen bleiben: sie quellen auf 10fache Größe auf! Das spricht irgendwie für Gelatine! Schon mal Gummibärchen in einem Glas Wasser liegen lassen?

Auch Delalande soll ja diese Sandras ohne chemische Weichmacher herstellen. Nur woraus?!

Oder wie sieht's mit diesen Berkley Kunstwürmern aus?! Sind die nicht auf Stärkebasis?

Haben wir denn keine Chemiker an Board, die "mal eben" helfen können, Gelatine in einen etwas reißfesteren Zustand zu bringen? Ich weiß, Kunststoffe sind ein riesiges Stoffgebiet und nicht gerade einfach, aber...
Es muß doch irgendwie... :m

Ich war doch mit den Gelatine-GuFi's sooo nah dran... :c


Würde mich freuen, wenn dieses Thema nochmal mit neuem Elan diskutiert würde!!

Grüße, 
Chris


----------



## Feedertyp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Hallo!



Also daß mit deiner Idee Gummifische zu gießen ist im Ansatz recht gut!


Aber muss man sich 2 Fragen stellen 1. Möchte ich mit der Geschichte Geld sparen? 2. Oder möchte ich einfach mit selbsthergestellten/ selbstkreierten Kunstködern meine Fische fangen?


Punkt eins ist alleine nicht realisierbar! Durch Aufteilung der Kosten auf mehrere Leute geht daß schon eher!


Punkt 2 ist gut machbar 


Das mit dem Salz in der Gelantine ist nicht sehr fördernd, da das Salz das Wasser aufsaugt und den Köder nach dem Fischen schön in der Köderbox weiterquellen lässt!#d

Es gibt Silikon der schneller aushärtet der brauch für 1mm ca. 1Std.
müsste dazu mal meinen Onkel (bei interesse, da Aquarienbauer)  fragen! Sollte der Silikon zu hart sein müsste man ihn kochen oder mit Weichmacher versetzen( würd ich aber die Finger von lassen)! 

Es gibt aus dem Goldschmiedebereich ein 2 Komponenten Silikon das für Gussformen verwendet wird, braucht ca. 20Min. bis es ausgehärtet ist! ist elastisch wie das Gummi der Gummifische. ABER da kostet halt ein Liter ca. 80-100€ je nach schnelligkeit der Aushärtezeit.


Hmmmm....mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, Stefan.


----------



## neddi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

hi Chris,

hier ist nochmal eine Anleitung zum Shadbau 
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/gummikoederbau/bericht.htm

als Gummi würde ich evtl. mal bei Beifängern für die Meeresangelei gucken,
da gibt es dann nicht nen 10er pack sondern  gleich 50 oder 100 stk. oder du schaust mal bei Shops nach Restposten
50 Twister á 14,5 cm Kosten bei Gerlinger zB. 9,90€

glaube nicht das du mit Gelantine jemals glücklich wirst, überstehen evtl. nur 10 Würfe oder so


----------



## Adrian* (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, ich hab mir auch schon selbst ein gummifisch ausgedacht...
Wenn ich vormen und das entsprechende plastik hätte würde ich die bestimmt auch schon fischen....


----------



## holle (1. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

hallo! 
also was das material betrifft kannst du es auch mit formaform von hobbytime probieren. http://www.hobbyversand-schlachter.de/de/dept_214.html 
 ist zwar eigentlich ein material für den formenbau und honigfarben aber es ist strapazierfähig und von der konsistenz so wie gufis. 1250 gramm um die 16,50 eus (geht bestimmt auch günstiger). alte gufifetzen kannst du auch nehmen und in nem topf der im wasserbad erhitzt wird (oder in mikrowelle schön vorsichtig) einschmelzen (nach farbe sortieren sonst haste schlammfarbene gufis). und da man die teile einschmelzen kann kannst du auch in deinem angelshop nach ladenhütern fragen und bekommst bestimmt welche zu nem guten preis. 

grüsse, holle


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Kann Dir leider nur die Daumen drücken, keine Ahnung was man nehmen könnte. Aber vielleicht gibt´s ja im Hobbx oder Bastelladen einen Gießkunststoff?


----------



## Amigo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Hast Du schon mal bei einer Chemiefabrik wegen dem Gummi nachgefragt? Es dürfte doch kein Geheimnis sein, aus was die Dinger bestehen. Außerdem muß der "Grundstoff" weiß bzw. durchsichtig sein, damit man ihm Farbe zugeben kann. Wenn man den Grundstoff kennt, vor allem wie er Verarbeitet werden muss, dann kann man sich Gedanken machen aus was die Form bestehen kann.


----------



## DanyS73 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Sind schon recht gute anregungen hier zu finden. mich würde nur zu gerne interessieren wie man eventuell lockstoffe mit in die gufirohmasse bekommen könnte bzw ob dieses überhaupt einen wirklichen sinn geben würde und ob diese mischung dann auch hält.


----------



## Amigo (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Wenn Dir 8$ für einen halben Liter Plastik zu viel ist, gehe doch gleich zum Hersteller. Der verkauft 5 Gallonen für rund 100$ www.fishingworld.com/M-F-Manufacturing. Sollte der Preis noch zu Hoch sein, was hältst Du von 55 Gallonen für 781$?? 
Beim Kauf von 5 Flaschen Farbe gibt es 1 Flasche umsonst dazu, macht 3,42$/Flasche. Die Versandkosten muss man erst erfragen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit 5 Gallonen ca. 1000 13cm Gufis herstellen kann und sich z. Bsp. die Preise von Profi Blinker (Attraktor) anschaut........ Außerdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Du die Ware mit Gewinn bei eBay verkaufen kannst, falls Du den Rest nicht vererben willst oder kannst. 
Die Idee, alte Gufis einzuschmelzen usw... OK, für Prototypen lass ich es gelten, aber damit auf long time zu arbeiten.... 
Es scheint aber, dass es keine geeigneten Verkäufer für für dieses Zeug gibt.#d


----------



## holle (27. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

hab hier nochwas gefunden!


http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=40454


grüsse, holle


----------



## Amigo (27. November 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind schon recht gute anregungen hier zu finden. mich würde nur zu gerne interessieren wie man eventuell lockstoffe mit in die gufirohmasse bekommen könnte bzw ob dieses überhaupt einen wirklichen sinn geben würde und ob diese mischung dann auch hält.


 
Hi!
In Asia- bzw. Thaishops gibt es Fishsauce ( nam plaa) zu kaufen. Wenn man das Zeug z. Bsp. in einen Plastikbehälter gießt, kann man danach den Behälter wegwerfen oder wieder die Soße rein gießen. Zu was anderem ist das Gefäß nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, weil es nur noch nach Fisch riecht. Ich habe es zwar noch nie mit eingelegten Gufis probiert, aber mit anderen Ködern hatte ich Erfolg. Dazu passt auch Muschelsoße (nam man hoj). Aber nicht nach nam hoj fragen (Muschisoße), dann gibt es nur errötende Gesichter. Für Hart gesottene gibt es noch die Fischpaste.
Nur mit dem Zeug sollte man alleine angeln da man bis auf Katzen keine Freunde mehr hat. |krach:


----------



## Amigo (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*



			
				Amigo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Dir 8$ für einen halben Liter Plastik zu viel ist, gehe doch gleich zum Hersteller. Der verkauft 5 Gallonen für rund 100$ www.fishingworld.com/M-F-Manufacturing. Sollte der Preis noch zu Hoch sein, was hältst Du von 55 Gallonen für 781$??
> Beim Kauf von 5 Flaschen Farbe gibt es 1 Flasche umsonst dazu, macht 3,42$/Flasche. Die Versandkosten muss man erst erfragen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit 5 Gallonen ca. 1000 13cm Gufis herstellen kann und sich z. Bsp. die Preise von Profi Blinker (Attraktor) anschaut........ Außerdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Du die Ware mit Gewinn bei eBay verkaufen kannst, falls Du den Rest nicht vererben willst oder kannst.
> Die Idee, alte Gufis einzuschmelzen usw... OK, für Prototypen lass ich es gelten, aber damit auf long time zu arbeiten....
> Es scheint aber, dass es keine geeigneten Verkäufer für für dieses Zeug gibt.#d


Der Holländer ist die bessere und Stressfreie Möglichkeit. Aus Amerika würde noch Zoll und MwSt. dazukommen. Billiger kommt es dann wohl auch nicht.


----------



## dramone (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

Mahlzeit
das "gummi" das du wahrscheinlich suchst heist plastisol... hab ich bei "uns" noch nicht gefunden :-(
eine gute anlaufstelle, wenn nicht DIE anlaufstelle, für solche bauanleitungen ist sicherlich www.tackleunderground.com...
versuchs doch mal mit latex-gel von www.hobbyparadies.de, die produkte von hobbytime sind auch im gut sortierten bastelladen zu finden (rtv für den formenbau, sowie div. giesharze)

liebe grüsse


----------



## holle (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*

dramone schrieb:


versuchs doch mal mit latex-gel von www.hobbyparadies.de, die produkte von hobbytime sind auch im gut sortierten bastelladen zu finden (rtv für den formenbau, sowie div. giesharze)


keine ahnung wie du mit giessharz einen gummifisch zaubern willst... und silikon und latex ist auch völlig ungeeignet... alles schon erforscht... 

allerdings ist tackleunderground eine top seite für köderbauer aller art, da haste wohl recht!


aber nix für ungut... :m


----------



## spin-paule (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind schon recht gute anregungen hier zu finden. mich würde nur zu gerne interessieren wie man eventuell *lockstoffe mit in die gufirohmasse* bekommen könnte bzw ob dieses überhaupt einen wirklichen sinn geben würde und ob diese mischung dann auch hält.



DAS wäre natürlich ein Knaller! Leider glaube ich nicht das  der Lockstoff im eingegossenen Zustand allzu lange sein "Aroma" behalten kann.

Könnte man nicht vor dem Giessen ein kleine Stahlkugel (+Trennmittel) bauchseits in die Form einlegen? Nach dem Aushärten des Silikons bräuchte man nur die Stahlkugel rausdrücken und hätte somit eine kleine "Tasche" die nach belieben mit Lockstoff befüllt werden kann (vielleicht in Form einer lockstoffgetränkten Holz- oder Styropor-Kugel?).
Ich bin allerdings gänzlich ohne praktische Silikongießerfahrung und vielleicht habe ich bei der Idee etwas Grundsätzliches nicht berücksichtigt. Was meint ihr? Wäre sowas machbar? 
Gruß
Spin-Paule


----------



## Amigo (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gummiköder! Und doch noch ein Versuch!!*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> DAS wäre natürlich ein Knaller! Leider glaube ich nicht das der Lockstoff im eingegossenen Zustand allzu lange sein "Aroma" behalten kann.
> 
> Könnte man nicht vor dem Giessen ein kleine Stahlkugel (+Trennmittel) bauchseits in die Form einlegen? Nach dem Aushärten des Silikons bräuchte man nur die Stahlkugel rausdrücken und hätte somit eine kleine "Tasche" die nach belieben mit Lockstoff befüllt werden kann (vielleicht in Form einer lockstoffgetränkten Holz- oder Styropor-Kugel?).
> Ich bin allerdings gänzlich ohne praktische Silikongießerfahrung und vielleicht habe ich bei der Idee etwas Grundsätzliches nicht berücksichtigt. Was meint ihr? Wäre sowas machbar?
> ...


Hi!
Ich könnte mit vorstellen dass Holz/Styropor zum einem zuviel Auftrieb erzeugen und zum anderem nur wenig von dem Lockstoff annehmen. Aber wie wäre es mit Watte, Tampon, Stück Stoff oder Filter für Selbstgedrehte? 
Der ultimative Cordon Blue:q


----------

